# Most Expensive Food In The World - European White Truffles



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2014)

European White Truffles (mushrooms) are very expensive, $3,600. per pound...Have you ever eaten truffles??


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2014)

No, and by the look of them, I have no desire to do so.


----------



## Michael. (May 14, 2014)

.

Our most famous store has everything even truffle products.

http://www.harrods.com/food-and-wine/truffles-and-foie-gras/truffles


.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2014)

Have you tried them?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

I've never tried them.


----------



## That Guy (May 14, 2014)

May be . . . delicious.  But, how pompous of anyone wasting so much money just because they can.  What a waste.


----------



## kcvet (May 14, 2014)

nobody knows the truffle's ive seen


----------



## Meanderer (May 14, 2014)

It used to be said that the most expensive meat was the butcher's thumb.

http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...S-JdAAAAIBAJ&sjid=BF8NAAAAIBAJ&pg=1945,317045


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2014)

kcvet said:


> nobody knows the truffle's ive seen



:lol:



Meanderer said:


> It used to be said that the most expensive meat was the butcher's thumb.
> 
> http://news.google.com/newspapers?n...S-JdAAAAIBAJ&sjid=BF8NAAAAIBAJ&pg=1945,317045



:eeew:


----------



## Kaya (May 14, 2014)

What ThatGuy said.

I could win the lottery and be a multi millionaire and i would never use that kind of money on a shroom. That's what it looks like. A shroom.


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2014)

Kaya said:


> I could win the lottery and be a multi millionaire and i would never use that kind of money on a shroom. That's what it looks like. A shroom.



How bout some Shroom-Tea?

http://www.shroomery.org/9350/Shroom-Tea


----------



## Mirabilis (May 15, 2014)

hahaha truffle hunting wearing a fur coat?  booooo


----------

